# TDA2003 y Programa para diseño



## CarlosColombo (Nov 23, 2007)

Buenas a todos, una pregunta existe algun programa
para disenar un circuito que en sus librerias aparenca el TDA2003. Gracias


----------



## El nombre (Nov 23, 2007)

prueba con el ULM2003 viene a ser el mismo


----------



## zopilote (Nov 23, 2007)

De programas de diseño, el Eagle tiene en su librería el integrado TDA2003.


----------



## mindfreak (May 4, 2010)

Alguien que tenga disponible la librería del TDA2003 para descargarla. Se le agradecería mucho


----------

